# Wlan Stick oder PCI E Karte



## UncleB (6. April 2014)

Hallo,
Hab zwar schon einen Thread mit genau dieser Frage hier im Board gefunden, der Thread is allerdings 4 Jahre alt und wollte ihn nicht wieder ausgraben 
Also es geht eigtl um meinen Kumpel, hab ihn vor kurzem einen Office PC zusammen gestellt, nun hat er in seinem Zimmer keinen Lan Anschluss, Kabel ziehen ist nur schwer möglich, durch die Decke/ Wände bohren unmöglich..
Powerline.. ich weiß nicht, am liebsten wär ihm halt W-Lan..
Mit dem Handy hat er 2 von 4 "Balken"..
Soll er sich jetzt am besten einen USB Wlan Stick holen oder eine PCI E W-Lan Karte 
zB sowas Link
Aber unterm Schreibtisch .. ob da das Signal dann so gut ankommt? Besser Stick mit USB verlängerung?
Oder PCI E mit externer Antenne? Gibt es sowas überhaupt? 

Wer hat Erfahrungen


----------



## acidburn1811 (6. April 2014)

Pcie W-Lan Cards gibt es solln aber ab und an auch probleme machen.

Würde ein W-Lan USB Stick nehm, sollte er in der Ecke kein Empfang haben den könnte man mit ein USB - Verlängerungskabel den Stick wo anders hin legen

es gibt auch W-Lan Stickts an den man eine Antenne anschrauben kann, Je mehr dBi um so besser ^^


----------



## darkyy207 (6. April 2014)

Ich trau mir wetten der WLAN Stick reicht locker. Die Antenne ist besser als in Handys. Holt euch an anständigen Stick und kein 10€ Schrott. Und wie gesagt zur Not gibts so Tisch standfüsse dafür.


----------



## Finallin (6. April 2014)

Kann ich meinem Vorredner nur zustimmen, wenn es umbedingt W-LAN sein muss, dann lieber einen Stick. Dieser lässt sich bei Bedarf um positionieren, per Verlängerungskabel. 
Und mit ein bisschen geschickt beim Kabel verlegen kann man den Stick irgendwo verstecken. - Ein Bekannter von mir hat es ganz geschickt gelöst, und den Stick in einer Lampe versteckt. 

Paulmann 77032 Table&Desk Kiia Tischleuchte max.1x40W E14 Opal 230V Glas: Amazon.de: Beleuchtung


----------



## gozzomare (6. April 2014)

Also an eine der besten PCI-e W-Lan Karten kommt kein Stick ran.
Test: Asus PCE-AC68 AC1900 WLAN-Karte im Test

Es kommt immer drauf an was Du genau willst an Datendurchsatz.
Selbst billige 10 EUR Sticks von TP-Link sind nicht Schlecht mit einer USB Verlängerung.


----------



## darkyy207 (6. April 2014)

Zu meinen Anfangszeiten hatte ich auch ne pci karte drin und sogar ne extra Richtantenne um vom EG ins 2. zu kommen quer durchs Haus. Aber bin dann auf powerline umgestiegen war viel stabiler.


----------



## UncleB (6. April 2014)

Okay, dann wird es wohl doch ein Stick werden, habt ihr Empfehlungen?
Danke für eure Antworten

zB? http://www.amazon.de/AVM-FRITZ-WLAN-Stick-MBit/dp/B00I69O044


----------



## W111 (7. April 2014)

Wlan USB Sticks profitieren immer von externen Antennen, sind i. d. R. einfacher zu positionieren erzeugen aber mehr CPU Last.

Wieso du einen AVM FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick AC 430 für ~30€ auswählst erschließt sich mir imo noch nicht, das Teil kann im 2.4GHz Band ausschließlich mit Kanalbündelung 150mbit brutto und die annoncierten 433mbit im 802.11ac 5GHz Band kann der Stick nur wenn der Router von deinem Kumpel 802.11ac unterstützt und auch die notwendige Reichweite (die im 5GHz Band stets geringer ist als im 2.4GHz Band) realisiert wird. Kann das der Router von deinem Kumpel? falls nicht, ist das eine denkbar suboptimale Auswahl. 

Für das gleiche Geld bekommst du ausgezeichnete PCIe x1 Karten wie u. a. eine Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6205 Desktop, PCIe x1 mit externer Antenne, oder günstigere Varianten an PCIe x1 Karten mit einer entsprechenden Antenne im gleichen shop (einmal Versand), so hast du gleich einen magnetischen Sockel (für sicheren Halt auf dem Case) mit optionaler Wandbefestigung.

Bei ~30 € (es geht ab 15€ los) würde sogar eine Client Bridge mit externen Antennen möglich sein, dieses Gerät loggt sich in das Wlan deines Kumpels ein und legt das Signal auf den integrierten switch und verbindet PC und Bridge mit einem Patchkabel.


----------



## UncleB (7. April 2014)

Danke für die sehr Ausführliche Antwort W111
Hat mir sehr geholfen, hab mich für die Intel Centrino entschieden, mit den 30 Euro liegt die locker im Budget ..
Viele vielen Dank


----------



## crae (9. April 2014)

Das mit der Lampe muss man aber nicht unbedingt machen, jedenfalls nicht wenns ne Glühbirne ist - sonst schmilzt das Teil noch, oder die Elektronik geht kaputt.

mfg, crae


----------

